# My English Grey Partridge



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

At Clithroe Pure Bred sale on Saturday I bought 4 English Grey Partridge. I have wanted them for ages and saw them in the catalogue, just didn't think I would be lucky enough to buy them. But I was!

First lot was 2 hens which I got for £14, the second lot I had run out of money lol but mate Tony who I went with bid and got them for £24! I'm looking after his game birds when he's on holiday and refuse any money for it, so he got them for me. Which since as they are a cock and a hen.

So I have 1 cock and 3 hens. Well chuffed!!!!!


They are seriously flighty so I am keeping them in a pen down the bottom so they aren't spooked by the kids. Bloody love them!

Cock bird









Cock and Hen









Hen









These are captive bred game birds. Altho, wild in the UK, they have faced massive decline in the last few years. But lots of Captive rearing programs involving councils and game farms and land owners. 

I hope to increase my birds over the next few years. Soon to be collecting some Red Legged Partridge in teh next few weeks. Along with some Pheasant chicks.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

pretty birds though i could of saved you some money as one nearly got hit in a lane by me sure i could have caught it with a fishing net :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

2manydogs said:


> pretty birds though i could of saved you some money as one nearly got hit in a lane by me sure i could have caught it with a fishing net :lol2:


 
Thats the point, I don't want wild caught, they need protecting greatly.

Tho yes, you would have been able to catch it with a fishing net. Reknown for being the slowest game bird on the wing.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Thats the point, I don't want wild caught, they need protecting greatly.
> 
> Tho yes, you would have been able to catch it with a fishing net. Reknown for being the slowest game bird on the wing.


yeah the red-legged french import has definatly not helped them.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

greys are gorgeous :flrt:most shoots have a blanket ban on them,


----------

